# what is it called????



## prettyinpink1985 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Ok i have seen this type of hair color job on several girls but i dont know what its called 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Basically you have one tone of color on the top part of youre hair and a different tone of color on the bottom.I think it looks nice and i want to get it done maybe like a beige color in the top and a light brown in the bottom, or i really dont know yet.what color combinations so you guys think looks nice?thanks for all the help :loveya:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## user2 (Jun 4, 2005)

hmm layering?


----------



## misslexa (Jun 4, 2005)

I think what you are referring to is minking....
("Minking" is a new hair coloring technique in which highlights are painted on the bottom layers of hair to make dark colors glow. )


----------



## ruby_soho (Jun 4, 2005)

It's called "streaming". One colour on the top half, and another on the bottom.


----------



## GoldieLox (Jun 6, 2005)

i have that. i have blonde on the top and red on bottom. like underneath. i dont really know what the "special" name is called but i just call it half and half.


----------



## prettyinpink1985 (Jun 7, 2005)

thanx so much guys,Goldie that is a nice combination color.Do you have a picture of it , maybe i can print it out and show it to the hair colorist so she can have an idea of what i am talking about.I think it is called streaming also .well thanx for all the help you guys


----------



## breathless (Jul 26, 2005)

i have a picture of what you're talking about. i bet you dont need it, but do you still want it just in case?


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Aug 5, 2005)

*peek a boo highlights?*

If the color is dark on the top and the lighter color on the bottom I think it's called peek a boo highlights which is what I got. my aunt who is a platform stylist for aveda called it that.But maybe that is not what you are talking about


----------



## scissor_sister (Aug 23, 2005)

highlite V/S lowlite.
That's what you ask your color technician.


----------

